
NASA's NuSTAR Captures Possible 'Screams' from Zombie Stars - wglb
http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasas-nustar-captures-possible-screams-from-zombie-stars
======
wglb
While the article is interesting in its own right, the title reminded me of
Frank Herbert's Whipping Star
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whipping_Star](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whipping_Star)

